# Accident in Employers vehicle (sorry if long read im new)



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

hi jpeero here,

im relatively new to snow plowing and landscaping/working in general. i started at a local landscaping in september of this year and just finished my fourth shift in the snow plough. i changed jobs to this because i was promised full-time hours, but that has proven to be un-true.

the truck i was assigned to is a ford f-350 with 200k+ kms on it. it is very dirty, radio/controls broken, ripped seats, etc. it has heat, rolls, and can move the plough so i guess thats all that matters.

my training consisted of taking the truck alone to a parking lot for one hour to familiarize myself with the vehicle before there was any snow on the ground where i was extremely careful and another session riding around with the owner on the first snowfall to the different properties.

i am the only person assigned to our largest customer by far, and am responsible for all snow removal services there for the entire season. the owner slipped up and told me the commercial contract is for $100,000 a year for snow a grass. and they have f all for grass, just a small stretch in front of the office buildings. its a huge mining company. 

the owner was quite a bit rougher on the truck than i was and struck curb very hard during training. after that happened we drove back to his truck so he could leave and i could finish the commercial property. when i went to raise the plough it would not move. i called my support person and they said to just sit tight and wait. instead, i walked back to the place where the owner struck the curb and noticed a pool of fluid on the ground. went back to truck and noticed the hydraulic line was out. had to wait for someone to bring a replacement cause there was nothing in the truck and the plough would not raise.

that was the extent of my training. 

since then, nothing seems to have gone right. i couldn't make nice enough lines for the owner on my first and second try at the commercial property and its like something goes wrong every shift. on my first shift a light was out on the truck, my second shift i hit something and didnt notice it until someone mentioned it, (it made a small dent, some marks, and broke the left tail light plastic shielding) third shift one of the wings on the plough fell off (pins broke) and at one point the plough had to be re-welded to the truck due to being raised to high while pushing snow into a pile during a heavy snowfall.

today was my 4th shift and i got into two accidents in one day.

first, while at the mining company i was trying to get to close to a wall to clear a difficult area. its like a very narrow round corner that barely fits the truck and struck concrete. this causea big dent on the side door. door still opened and closed and everything still worked.

then, after everything was done, my last place to do is the shop yard. the shop yard has some pretty tight places as well that barely fit the truck and plough through. it was the end of a 12 hour shift and while backing up, i turned to much and struck the horticulture shed. the shed is very strong had solid steel frame but the door did not make it, the rear left light i broke earlier is now completely shattered, the trailgate is kind of out of its hinges and the box around the left light looks kind of scrunched up. 

im not a professional body person or anything but it did look fixable for under a hundred bucks but again i don't know much about that stuff.

when i looked at it, it needed a new light and everything bent back into place but the owner said it would costs 5,000 to 6,000 dollars to get a new bed for the truck and that i should pay for it. its only the rear left part of the bed and it was already heavily repaired and had a lot of rush inside.

i am not paid very well by the hour (well less than the provincial average) and i am not sure if i was properly trained. i constantly feel like i am in a rush for time because it has to be done by the morning usually. i dont have proper supplies and have no way of acquiring them without using my own money (like bulbs, cleaners, wipes, etc) without re-imbursement or just waiting for someone else to get it done (which never works out).

i am stressed the f out and had a bit of an emotional breakdown when i got home.

i know the owner can't actually charge me for those repairs but he can fire me. i also signed some sort of employment contract with him. he hasn't talked to me since but wants to have talk in his office at some point. 

is it normal to put someone as inexperienced as me in charge of some of the most difficult properties we have? i talked to other people and they seem to have it pretty easy. they mostly do residential properties whereas all my accidents are happening on commercial. i find residential stuff a breeze vs having to watch out for al the mining gear, go off-roading to make trails, back-blading towards big fuel tanks, tight corners, navigating places that are tight like having to bring the blade (as i was trained, within one inch of garage doors), sliding on ice, etc..

whats the best way to handle this from both perspectives? is this a normal learning-curve for a snow plow operator? i am a very decent driver.

sorry i didnt take pictures of the truck, i should have


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

At least you didn’t ding up the roof.lowred:

As with operating anything it’s stoping before you hit something. “ vehicle awareness “
Ps
You know the meeting isn’t going to go well,
So Maybe this isn’t for you.

The world needs sidewalk shoveler’s too.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> At least you didn't ding up the roof.lowred:
> 
> As with operating anything it's stoping before you hit something. " vehicle awareness "
> Ps
> ...


the world needs a lot of things.

the roof? is that a joke that im not in on?

indeed my vehicle awareness isn't all that great on these commercial places, i might have been sliding on ice when it happened. i'd be better suited for residential.

sorry world, anything below -25C and you aint working for much more than 30 mins to an hour, unless thats another joke?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Was there any property damage or just vehicle damage?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

In the interest of calling a spade a spade-

it sounds like you weren’t ready to be operating a plow yet. Your skill level is/was below the task.

And there’s nothing wrong with that. Very few people are good at something the first time they try it. It would have been better if you had gotten to ride along an experienced operator for a few shifts and been able to start plowing with an experienced operator watching from the passenger seat.

my opinion, the greater fault(really the only fault) lies with your employer. His training program sounds abysmal and he should expect these types of results with those kind of efforts in teaching someone how to operate snow removal equipment.

If you really care about this job and want to salvage your relationship with him/the company, be proactive. Go to his office, take ownership of the mistakes, and maybe offer to split the cost of the repair or pay a percentage of the repair. Work out a deal where he keeps a small percentage of your check until your share is paid for. If they fix it in house, offer to stay late and hand the mechanic tools.

If you take ownership and do your best to right the situation and he still wants you to pay for all of it or is a jerk about It/won’t let it go, I would get the heck out of there. Lots and lots of hourly jobs out there.

Finally, don’t beat yourself up to the point of emotional breakdowns. stuff happens, crap breaks, we make mistakes. Everyone does.

good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Ps not sure where your at but if your driving a f350 I’ll assume North America where plough is spelled plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jpeero said:


> i constantly feel like i am in a rush for time because it has to be done by the morning usually.


Welcome to snowplowing....thats how it is...



jpeero said:


> i dont have proper supplies and have no way of acquiring them without using my own money (like bulbs, cleaners, wipes, etc)


Why are they not fixing the needed items?
And a tube of clorox wipes ain't much....a box of alcohol wipes either.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey man take a deep breath and relax for your own mental health. 

Plowing takes a certain kind of person to enjoy and do well. You really need to be a handy person who can problem solve your way out of a situation when something goes wrong. Around here we call them ********, other areas would call you a farmer with that skillset. Situational awareness and mechanical aptitude are pretty essential for doing this work because all of the things you listed that have broken down or gone wrong are SOP for this line of work. 

Now I think your boss f'ed up putting a newbie in the truck so quickly by himself but still if your going slowly enough and are a quick learner you should have this by the 4th time out. Theres people Id trust in my trucks and people I wouldn't. You probably aren't right for this type of work but as hydromaster said theres other jobs in the industry like shoveling walkways that you could be doing.

Don't let the guy bully you about repairs on the truck but also you've got to understand that truck is part of his livelihood and you messed it up. Take responsibility, fix it or get it fixed but don't be on the hook for a brand new bed for the truck either. Im sure our pep talks not what you were hoping to hear but good its honest. Good luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Truck beds don't cost that much. His insurance should pay for it, you can offer to pay the deductible. Are you used to using mirrors while backing. Anyone starting out I always have told them stay at least three feet from everything until I get used to this.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Truck beds don't cost that much. His insurance should pay for it, you can offer to pay the deductible. Are you used to using mirrors while backing. Anyone starting out I always have told them stay at least three feet from everything until I get used to this.


He's in Canada prices are double...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to register the domain ploughsite.ca today


I'll be honest that I mostly skimmed the post but what I gleaned from it:
A) nothing is $100 to fix
B) ite irrelevant because employees screw up. Employers can choose to reprimand, fire, whatever, but fixing the truck is not your problem. That's was insurance is for. Or he can suck it up and have a beater of a truck like he did already. The money he saved by not paying someone more experienced can go into his piggy bank for the next truck


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm going to register the domain ploughsite.ca today
> 
> I'll be honest that I mostly skimmed the post but what I gleaned from it:
> A) nothing is $100 to fix
> B) ite irrelevant because employees screw up. Employers can choose to reprimand, fire, whatever, but fixing the truck is not your problem. That's was insurance is for. Or he can suck it up and have a beater of a truck like he did already. The money he saved by not paying someone more experienced can go into his piggy bank for the next truck


If only he had implemented a training program so he could set the tone of what was expected, and reevaluate down the road.

Nah, dis is the snowplowing business and we're just a bunch of morons pushing water across pavement...

no need to be proactive...
OP; the way you tell the story, it sounds like you were setup to fail, I wasn't there so I can't definitively say that one person or owner is 100% at fault, but take it as a learning experience...


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Here in Canada, you can't make an employee pay for damages. At worst, you are out of a job. 
I have a cousin who worked for a plow company in Sudbury and no training whatsoever either, might have been the same company.

Like a few others have said, try the sidewalk crew. No shame in shoveling. Its a great way to learn about plowing, even though you'd just be watching.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Not sure why plowing residential that you would become a better driver.

That narrow space next to a garage.
Will you hit the house?
Why not you hit the store?

The roof wasn’t a joke,
It sounds like you dentedor starched every other panel on the truck.

And it’s not -24c everyday& shoveling will warm you up. But then your talking to a guy
That has worked outside in -58F( no windchill)


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I have been there - and so have many on this site. We all had to start, and believe me I had my share of bumps along the way. Looking back, I'm surprised that my boss had as much patience as he did.

The last 20+ years, the shoe is on the other foot. We have quite a few experienced operators, but we are also training new ones every year. Snow is a difficult thing to train for, as you can't "pre-plow". We use a buddy system, new operators are in the same lot or in close proximity to another experienced operator. They are generally given wide open, lower priority sites, and given much time to complete the work.

I also hold a training session, or class with a new operator. We stress a number of points, including speed. I don't care if it takes a new guy twice as long as what would be normal. They shouldn't feel pressured to meet a time limit - just do the work safely. Rule number 1: Accidents happen in reverse. I think all my guys would be able to recite that easily. When the indicator goes into R, you had better be sure of what's behind you. If not, get out and look. Trucks and equipment are very expensive, as are other vehicles, landscaping, buildings, etc. There needs to be a respect for the equipment and the damage it can cause.



rizzoa13 said:


> Theres people Id trust in my trucks and people I wouldn't.


This is very true - and it comes down to the respect factor. Someone who shows regard for the importance of their task, and what they have been entrusted to do.

As an employer, the difficult aspect is that not all are exactly honest about their experience. I've seen some "snow removal operators" with 10 years experience, illustrating confidence and some ability around a piece of equipment only to get out the first time and seem clueless. I'm willing to recognize there's a learning curve to different equipment and/or procedures, but if you've done snow then you should have a basic idea.

The advice you've been given is good. You can't change what has happened. But you can change the climate by how you handle the situation. Timeliness and reliability go a long way (I'm often more frustrated by late employees or last-minute cancellations than mishaps). And taking ownership of mistakes demonstrates that your committed to learning. Equally frustrating is someone who denies responsibility.

I have one new truck operator this year, and it reminds me to be thankful for the experienced guys. It's only one out of 6 truck operators, so I can deal with it. But so far, had damage to the truck, truck is left full of garbage at the end of a shift, salter left with salt in it and deck isn't cleaned off, route sheets aren't filled out, etc. So yes, there will be a meeting. And let's see how it goes next storm.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

5-6K for a bed? I can't help but say your getting fleeced by the owner.

You can find take offs for a 1/4 of that cost all day.

Sounds like the owner is attempting to get new parts on your dime. Just my two cents.

And on another note... him asking you to pay to get it fixed while you were on the clock making money for him is not the type of person that you want to work for. What happens when something serious happens... just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How do you train someone to plough if there isn't any snow to plough?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How do you train someone to plough if there isn't any snow to plough?


Mulch, sand, simulators, videos, literature.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How do you train someone to plough if there isn't any snow to plough?


Common sense.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Common sense.


Is that still a thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some people just aren't cut out to plough. Some hit everything in sight. 

Had one guy several years back that probably did more damage than we grossed for the season on that route.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> 5-6K for a bed? I can't help but say your getting fleeced by the owner.
> 
> You can find take offs for a 1/4 of that cost all day.
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of rebuilding a bed for an f350 right now after a nasty jackknife last summer. In my area wrecking yards had take offs for $1200(body was good, paint was a little rough). I found one for sale locally for cheap with some damage, ripped the bad panel off the drivers side, and am getting a new panel welded on and painted by a body shop. I imagine I'll be into it about $1300.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a good used bed for a ford is $2500, then there is paint and labor to r and r it, either way sounds like you picked the wrong job


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> either way sounds like you picked the wrong *BOSS*


Agreed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> good used bed for a ford


why waste your money on a GOOD bed with the rest of the truck is junk... :laugh:


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some people just aren't cut out to plough. Some hit everything in sight.
> 
> Had one guy several years back that probably did more damage than we grossed for the season on that route.


He musta worked for me last year.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Kinport said:


> Was there any property damage or just vehicle damage?


both. property damage was not a customers.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Kinport said:


> In the interest of calling a spade a spade-
> 
> it sounds like you weren't ready to be operating a plow yet. Your skill level is/was below the task.
> 
> ...


thank-you for the kind words

i agree my skill is too low for the task at this time. the experience was very valuable for my own knowledge.

i do care about my job and want to salvage the relationship as well as lower the repair costs and gain some valuable skills in the process. i asked if i could spend the rest of the day repairing the damage but was told to go home and that we would need to talk the next day.

the boss called today and told me over the phone i was being let go and that i needed to return my jacket and tablet and that i could keep the hat i was provided. he never mentioned anything to me about paying him back for the truck.

i was brought into the office to talk. i avoided conflict with him and was basically told that i costed his business 10 thousand dollars and that i needed to return my things and leave.

they sent me an online pay-stub and it was listed as $0.00 pay for 25 hours of work in the last two weeks. not sure if thats legal or not

my old job would have kept me employed the entire transition from fall to winter.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jpeero said:


> they sent me an online pay-stub and it was listed as $0.00 pay for 25 hours of work in the last two weeks. not sure if thats legal or not


Can't say for sure in O' Canada but I very highly doubt it.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Kinport said:


> Ps not sure where your at but if your driving a f350 I'll assume North America where plough is spelled plow


im in Ontario and i get confused with spelling often


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there any way to verify if this is real? I’m skeptical...


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Welcome to snowplowing....thats how it is...
> 
> Why are they not fixing the needed items?
> And a tube of clorox wipes ain't much....a box of alcohol wipes either.


they fix things albeit a bit slowly. i spent $8.99 for some wipes for my car which lasted me one shift cleaning the years of steering wheel gunk off. i was shown a box of busted up t-shirts and a big bottle of "sanitize" spray and no other cleaning tools like brushes, vacuums, armor all, etc. any car detailer will tell you t-shirts are not appropriate for car detailing. i know they arent expensive per say, but in this situation it is not my responsibility to be purchasing supplies for company vehicles without re-imbursement.

10$ for a car usb port, 10$ for wipes, 10$ for proper glass cleaner, 20$ for microfiber towels to provide proper cleaning. thats $50 i dont get back on consumables. it is also 4 hours of work that i dont get paid for. not a good investment at all.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

If you didn't sign anything about paying damage before or after getting the job, you don't have to pay. Call the labor board for those 25h.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> Hey man take a deep breath and relax for your own mental health.
> 
> Plowing takes a certain kind of person to enjoy and do well. You really need to be a handy person who can problem solve your way out of a situation when something goes wrong. Around here we call them ********, other areas would call you a farmer with that skillset. Situational awareness and mechanical aptitude are pretty essential for doing this work because all of the things you listed that have broken down or gone wrong are SOP for this line of work.
> 
> ...


i am a pretty handy person but it basically comes down to whether i had parts to do the fix or not. my wage does not reflect the kind of person my boss needs. i should have been doing a residential thing on peoples driveways which i do enjoy and am quite good at. on my first snow plow run when i was finished i went around helping the residential guys who were struggling and noticed how much less stress those kinds of properties were.

funny you mention the new truck bed because thats exactly what he said to me when he was looking at the truck.

the pep talks are exactly what i need so thank-you.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Truck beds don't cost that much. His insurance should pay for it, you can offer to pay the deductible. Are you used to using mirrors while backing. Anyone starting out I always have told them stay at least three feet from everything until I get used to this.


usually i turn completely around but i can also use mirrors quite effectively. its required for the mining property to be using the mirrors constantly.

when the accident happened i was probably going too fast and looking at the wrong mirror because of how tight the space was. if i had gone slower or stopped to see the other mirror it would have been prevented.

i was told to get as close to something as possible. i asked how close and he wanted it down to about half a foot.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

SilverPine said:


> Here in Canada, you can't make an employee pay for damages. At worst, you are out of a job.
> I have a cousin who worked for a plow company in Sudbury and no training whatsoever either, might have been the same company.
> 
> Like a few others have said, try the sidewalk crew. No shame in shoveling. Its a great way to learn about plowing, even though you'd just be watching.


sudbury eh? thats where this company is located

was let go today and not offered any other work within the company despite very good reviews from summer and fall work.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Not sure why plowing residential that you would become a better driver.
> 
> That narrow space next to a garage.
> Will you hit the house?
> ...


im not sure i would become a better driver but i would at least feel good about myself, my job, and the damages would be close to non-existent.

what narrow space next to a garage? what house? what store?

the roof is fine.

most residential places i work are easier for me to do because they are straight driveways or just need a bit of backblading and the turn the truck around and push it out and i havent had any complaints from those.

the damages i described in my original post are the only ones that were caused.

i have also experience working or playing sports in extremely cold weather which is exactly why i said you cant do it for very long without a heat source. shovelling takes away the heat from your hands because a shovel does not generate any heat so you are losing the battle there. in my area, when it gets cold, it also gets windy.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jpeero said:


> sudbury eh? thats where this company is located
> 
> was let go today and not offered any other work within the company despite very good reviews from summer and fall work.


Did you learn anything?
Are you going to go plow for another crew or just give up?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jpeero said:


> was let go today and not offered any other work within the company


your better off IMO


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

GMC Driver said:


> I have been there - and so have many on this site. We all had to start, and believe me I had my share of bumps along the way. Looking back, I'm surprised that my boss had as much patience as he did.
> 
> The last 20+ years, the shoe is on the other foot. We have quite a few experienced operators, but we are also training new ones every year. Snow is a difficult thing to train for, as you can't "pre-plow". We use a buddy system, new operators are in the same lot or in close proximity to another experienced operator. They are generally given wide open, lower priority sites, and given much time to complete the work.
> 
> ...


clearly i had very bad training asthere was never a buddy system nor working with someone else. i did not sugar coat my skills at all before the job he knew i was not experienced. most of his operators are on their first year but were given brand-new tractors with a snowblower attachment instead. not sure if that is easier to use or harder.

that being said, i realize now there are some minor investments he could have made to improve safety and help visibility in reverse, such as a rear camera or mirrors.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How do you train someone to plough if there isn't any snow to plough?


the same way peter pan has to eat in neverland. just imagine it and it becomes real


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jpeero said:


> im not sure i would become a better driver but i would at least feel good about myself, my job, and the damages would be close to non-existent.
> 
> what narrow space next to a garage? what house? what store?
> 
> ...


My hands seem to get hot and start to sweat when I work in the cold.

So I guess bottom line is nothing was your fault and you take no responsibility for it.

You backed up when you say you couldn't see where you were going. Did you attempt to clear the snow from the window?
did you get out and take a look to see if the area was clear?

Nope, 
Your Negligence caused damage to company property and to somebody else's property.

Back to Plowing residential
if it's a tight spot in the commercial and it's a tight spot in a residential what's the difference?
Ho ya 
You'll scrape the garage then back into the house after hitting the mail box.

I don't know what the laws are in Canada but you should get paid for your hours worked and luckily they don't charge for the damage you caused unless he can show you were under the influence

Again good luck


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You weren’t fired because you did a crappy job plowing you got fired because you ran into everything


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A little phrase that’s has saved me once, maybe twice.
Get out and look.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mulch, sand, simulators, videos, literature.


Video of the mulch,sand plowing please..

It is always important to think "what am I doing wrong" if you hit something. 
And here is some perspective that will make you think about it... Today it was a thing, a bumper,a plow,a quarter panel. What if it was a person? A shoveler,? A jogger, a kid on the their way to school?
You are in control of some deadly tools my friend, he put you there, but you are at the controls....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Video of the mulch,sand plowing please..


Easy @WIPensFan ...


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How do you train someone to plough if there isn't any snow to plough?


pile of horse crap spread all over. plow it up.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mulch, sand, simulators, videos, literature.


these are all great ideas actually, especially simulator. it is known to me that before i was hired they did have some videos and other training methods but were having issues with employees doing the training and then quitting and he did not like to pay people for that.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

started plowing when I was 10 in a 72 chvy 3/4ton fisher 7.5 old style 2 lever. eng driven hydraulics can do a number on stuff. but they can also push a truck out.
in all that times only hit 3 things. one was my cousins car due to sneezing as I was backing in a 79 gmc 7/8 ton around 2008 or so and other was 2016-2017 season I just plain misjudged and put the tail light of the 2008 2500HD into a tree branch. 90$ later next day I had truck fixed.
then there was 2 years ago in the 2011 2500HD. my foot slipped of brake and bumped gas and bumper went into a light pole cement base. boss was ok with it. bumper still bent but everything works. stupid park sensors were broken before we got truck so...yeah LOL
moral story is. I did it. I owned up immediately within minutes each time it happened.
I made it right by people in some way shape or form from buying parts to working for free for a bit.
you however.....
well you cry a good story thats for sure. better story teller than plow driver. and with that I am out of this one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Easy @WIPensFan ...


Hang on, let me get my Snowerator out and take a video...:terribletowel:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Hang on, let me get my Snowerator out and take a video...:terribletowel:


Just trying to stay ahead before you axed...Thumbs Up



WIPensFan said:


> No I wanna see AJ post a video of his machine working. Snow coming this weekend, get out your phone and let's see what you're doing with this machine. Will take a minute or two. You can do it!!


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you learn anything?
> Are you going to go plow for another crew or just give up?


right now i am unsure what to do for a job. going to get my 25hrs and apply for job online. my dad said he would lend his snow blower to me if i can find some customers.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My


jpeero said:


> right now i am unsure what to do for a job. going to get my 25hrs and apply for job online. my dad said he would lend his snow blower to me if i can find some customers.


Is he going to train you first...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jpeero said:


> these are all great ideas actually, especially simulator. it is known to me that before i was hired they did have some videos and other training methods but were having issues with employees doing the training and then quitting and he did not like to pay people for that.


Maybe you could watch a couple youtube videos while staying at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> My hands seem to get hot and start to sweat when I work in the cold.
> 
> So I guess bottom line is nothing was your fault and you take no responsibility for it.
> 
> ...


seeming and actually getting hot are 2 different things. i agree with you that your hands make heat through friction, however your body is the source of the heat. the shovel doesnt radiate energy back to you nor does it store energy particularly well.

bottom line is it wasnt my fault at all whatsoever and i take no responsibility for it whatsoever and i will never be convinced otherwise good sir

sir, while backing up i was looking over my right shoulder into my blind spot and mirror to make sure i didnt hit the wall with the rear RIGHT side but because my head was turned and i was moving too quick or didnt stop the LEFT side got dinged.

have you ever heard of quotes? where did i write there was snow in the window? as far as i go, the truck doesnt move if i cant see out the window.

there was no snow on the windows because i clear them at the beginning and during my shift and it was the middle of the day visibility was great. i wasnt looking in the right direction while the vehicle was moving . so i should have been watching my left mirror while turning towards the left but was too concerned with the other building behind me if i got too far right. an accident is an accident.

the difference is i havent seen any tight spots on my residential runs whereas all my commercial runs had many different tight spots. like a LOT. gas tanks, mining equipment, parts hidden covered in snow, etc

you can research specific laws in canada using google search engine


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe you could watch a couple youtube videos while staying at a Holiday Inn Express.


A good vid is "how to put a square peg in a round hole"....... seems to be a good place to start...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the discussion and try adding some helpful suggestions rather than the jokes and nonsensical advice...thanks


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

jpeero said:


> i wasnt looking in the right direction while the vehicle was moving .


But like are you COMPLETELY sure you did nothing wrong here...


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

there was no snow on the windows because i clear them at the beginning and during my shift and it was the middle of the day >>>visibility was great.<<<

I'm scared to see what would have happened if it was dark out. Good idea to invest in some good flood lights if you move to another town and find someone who let's you drive their plough truck. Please don't jump in a tractor with a blower either.

i wasnt looking in the right direction <<<<<

while the vehicle was moving

.>>>>> so i should have been watching my left mirror while turning towards the left 
>>>>>but was too concerned with the other building behind me if i got too far right. an accident is an accident.

I'm just going to leave this here.

Piece of advice.

Get a job on a shoveling crew or with a plow op that keeps a shovel guy with him. Pay attention and learn as you go. Find a really big empty lot ask to try it out.

Learn to bulldoze the snow 
Then windrow the lot to clean up your mess

Please Post on here if you get a new job "driving a plow truck " and where so that others are aware.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the discussion and try adding some helpful suggestions rather than the jokes and nonsensical advice...thanks


I think he should get use to the jokes, I'm predicting he's going to be hearing many many many more in the near future. Therefore this is like a training session for him and completely on topic 

P.s in New Brunswick we have gotten No snow yet this year. Free entertainment is needed keep this post going


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> You weren't fired because you did a crappy job plowing you got fired because you ran into everything


you really know how to paint a broad stroke


rizzoa13 said:


> But like are you COMPLETELY sure you did nothing wrong here...


when i say right direction im talking about direction not right v wrong.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

NBRam1500 said:


> there was no snow on the windows because i clear them at the beginning and during my shift and it was the middle of the day >>>visibility was great.<<<
> 
> I'm scared to see what would have happened if it was dark out. Good idea to invest in some good flood lights if you move to another town and find someone who let's you drive their plough truck. Please don't jump in a tractor with a blower either.
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Well you weren’t looking in the correct direction then either.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

NBRam1500 said:


> I think he should get use to the jokes, I'm predicting he's going to be hearing many many many more in the near future. Therefore this is like a training session for him and completely on topic
> 
> P.s in New Brunswick we have gotten No snow yet this year. Free entertainment is needed keep this post going


the jokes aren't helpful at all but they definitely boost the ego's of the men making them.

heres a joke for the joke for the jokers here: What's the difference between Amy Winehouse and a plow truck? I dont give a **** when my plow truck crashes.

in all honesty, stop with the jokes.

my boss looked me dead in the eye when the winter started and said "i want you to be more like James in your work" James is addicted to cocaine, fighting, and carries illegal weapons around. At least two or three of his employees are full-blown addicts. Sure boss, ill get right on that.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

What everyone’s saying is just own your mistake. You aren’t going to be successful in the trades if you can’t take responsibility for your mess ups and implement a fix for the issue. People think this stuff is easy but in construction at least any number of things can go wrong or need changing at a moments notice. You’ve got to be able to pivot and learn on the fly but you’ll never do that if you can’t take blame for a mistake.

And yes an accident is an accident, you didn’t mean to hit those things. It’s still doesn’t mean the building jumped out in front of you.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> Well you weren't looking in the correct direction then either.


both sides of the vehicle needed to be watched at the same time, which is not possible.

the vehicle could have been stopped so i could turn my head both ways and make sure it was clear.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

You are talking to people that do this for a living and don’t hit things. We know that you need to watch both sides of the vehicle while backing up. If you aren’t capable of doing that then there’s no hope for you man.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Some sage advice.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What did you do before you got into plowing?


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> What everyone's saying is just own your mistake. You aren't going to be successful in the trades if you can't take responsibility for your mess ups and implement a fix for the issue. People think this stuff is easy but in construction at least any number of things can go wrong or need changing at a moments notice. You've got to be able to pivot and learn on the fly but you'll never do that if you can't take blame for a mistake.
> 
> And yes an accident is an accident, you didn't mean to hit those things. It's still doesn't mean the building jumped out in front of you.


i have no problem with implementing fixes and working. its what i love to do. the issue has risen from an employer who made the decision to not allow me to do said work.

i could have had the truck repair by the end of the day and a new door for hort shed the next. if an employer wants to be aggressive, vindictive, angry and communicate constantly that he feels he shouldnt need to pay his employees work they do or that they should work 6+ months to pay for one object with 0 dollars for themselves, then maybe he should find people he communicates better with.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What did you do before you got into plowing?


i was working as delivery driver for a furniture company.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We have all hit things, broke things. Unfortunately it's part of the game. This type of work ain't easy. You have to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> We have all hit things, broke things. Unfortunately it's part of the game. This type of work ain't easy. You have to be aware of your surroundings.


yes for sure

one of the new guys almost destroyed one of the tractors on his first shift he forgot to put the gas cap back on and it was snowing so the gas tank filled up with water


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, and if you think you are getting razzed for this, weld something and post some pictures of it. See what happens


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Is there any way to verify if this is real? I'm skeptical...


Yeah, I'm starting to think this is the wisest comment in this whole thread....


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> You are talking to people that do this for a living and don't hit things. We know that you need to watch both sides of the vehicle while backing up. If you aren't capable of doing that then there's no hope for you man.


i completely disagree with you that there is no hope.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Oh, and if you think you are getting razzed for this, weld something and post some pictures of it. See what happens


ironically i actually was looking at welding recently. to make a long story short it took about 5 minutes to understand that a newbie can make a nice looking weld without much issue but understanding how to make a strong proper weld is another and requires schooling.


----------



## jpeero (Dec 29, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Oh, and if you think you are getting razzed for this, weld something and post some pictures of it. See what happens


i might do this in future if i can aquire some welding tools for your entertainment


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

jpeero said:


> seeming and actually getting hot are 2 different things. i agree with you that your hands make heat through friction, however your body is the source of the heat. the shovel doesnt radiate energy back to you nor does it store energy particularly well.
> 
> *bottom line is it wasnt my fault at all whatsoever and i take no responsibility for it whatsoever and i will never be convinced otherwise good sir*
> 
> ...


I know I said I was out but this idiocy sucked me back in.
do the right thing. turn in your license and never darken anyones roads ever again. its like a covid mask. you not driving saves lives.

I'll say what many are thinking. OP either a troll or a damned liar.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I hate to be blunt but you are a millennial to the extreme. You complain that they give you a beat up truck and not the proper cleaning supplies. It’s a beater it doesn’t need to be detailed. 

You blame everything under the moon for you failing but never take responsibility for the fact that you where driving to fast for your skills. Not once but multiple times.

You blame the lack of training for you fail but with your comments about welding, I would guess during the training you where cocky and said you could handle everything and didn’t need more help.

Time to learn to be a man in this world and not a kid anymore.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A little phrase that's has saved me once, maybe twice.
> Get out and look.


This may have been overlooked earlier. When it doubt. Hop out.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OP.

This is a 20 year old plow truck, I have never fixed any of the damage. I left the rear bumper that way as a reminder to always look all the way around and don't assume when you back up that the coast is clear.









pay attention to where you're going and what the front is swinging into as you're moving the vehicle.

I think it would be best for you to buy your own truck and apply for work as a subcontractor if you really want to stay in this industry.

Any of no idea about bidding or...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

My guys get the same speech every year: you are responsible for everything and everyone. You must remain safe and you must ensure those working around you remain safe, from you and from the public. Use the men around you and your brain to stay safe, protect the equipment and do the job right. Speed comes after that.

Buck up sonny and be a man. No one said yes to working that lot for you but you. I’ve had idiot bosses, bad clients, terrible jobs and my share of bad decisions. Looking back on 25 years of my career: I let each and every one happen. Life is an education. Someone has to pay for it.

Learn and move on after you eat some humble pie...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jpeero said:


> the jokes aren't helpful at all but they definitely boost the ego's of the men making them.
> 
> heres a joke for the joke for the jokers here: What's the difference between Amy Winehouse and a plow truck? I dont give a **** when my plow truck crashes.
> 
> ...


There are guys I know that have problems, addictions, and quirks in their personal lives. Some of these guys are very loyal, show up for their jobs and complete what they set out to do. For you to instantly zero in on their weaknesses and not their strengths is very telling of you as a person....it is why you will probably always be an employee and not a boss.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> We have all hit things, broke things. Unfortunately it's part of the game. This type of work ain't easy. You have to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 210843


Cwren favorite chair?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Cwren favorite chair?


Was?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

"Slow is smooth.
Smooth is fast"


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> "Slow is smooth.
> Smooth is fast"


Buildings don't move much.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Is there any way to verify if this is real? I'm skeptical...


Would a video help?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

dmacleo said:


> Buildings don't move much.


When you hurry,bad things happen. Like backing into buildings.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> When you hurry,bad things happen. Like backing into buildings.


Or flag poles


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Or a “pine” tree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or the boss' plow...or a car...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mail boxes


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you back into your own truck with another truck.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

jpeero needs to grow up and take responsibility for his actions, and realize there is no such thing as an "accident".

I don't feel sorry for his employer at all. You don't put an inexperienced person in a plow truck without some training. Very poor judgment, or desperation there.

And who on earth would put a 10 year old in a plow truck?



dmacleo said:


> started plowing when I was 10 in a 72 chvy 3/4ton fisher 7.5 old style 2 lever.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Light standards always seem to get in the way too


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jonniesmooth said:


> When you hurry,bad things happen. Like backing into buildings.


Hey stop talking about me like that. I backed into a steel rear/employee door 14 days ago of a bakery I plow 
w/ the ball hitch and put a good ding in it. Went back next day hammer ply bar /tools she closes better now and the owner said where good, got the ck. 2 days ago. Thank God !! Thumbs Up


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

Luther said:


> And who on earth would put a 10 year old in a plow truck?


dad. did our yard and next door. also drove a jitterbug (46 international KB6 2 4spd transmissions in line with only a hand brake on driveline) AND that truck in the woods with a cord of wood in them. 40+ years ago kids still did work stuff.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> When you hurry,bad things happen. Like backing into buildings.


trees are the bane of my existence. if I don't back into them the branches fall on me.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> When you back into your own truck with another truck.


when boss stuck you pull him out with your (his) truck and you get out to disconnect then his truck slides down hill at you. you jump in bank to get out of way. tow rope drags your truck around as his goes by you and slams your trailer hitch into his rear fender and breaks your tail light. 90$ light and a LOT more for body work on his truck.
yeah all sorts of stupid crap can happen out there and paying attn at least kept me alive.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I echo kvston sentiment. I would only add the statement. "What have you learned from this experience?" When there is no response or it was used previously, its time for a career change.

The department of defense could learn a lot from light standards. Not only do they hide between the rear view mirrors on a truck, they have become stealthy to backup radar systems


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

dmacleo said:


> trees are the bane of my existence. if I don't back into them the branches fall on me.


Branches scratch my truck and move the mirrors out of position.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Branches scratch my truck and move the mirrors out of position.


And the damn lift ears on dumpsters....


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> And the damn lift ears on dumpsters....


those break tail light I replaced months ago as well as peel fenders. other driver misjudged one


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dmacleo said:


> dad. did our yard and next door. also drove a jitterbug (46 international KB6 2 4spd transmissions in line with only a hand brake on driveline) AND that truck in the woods with a cord of wood in them. 40+ years ago kids still did work stuff.


My first field car was a 1974 pinto...
Dad told us to hit stuff head on as if we backed into stuff it could explode...
It wouldve made the perfect plow training vehicle..
"Keep going, keep going.. *KABLAM*!"
Too far....


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> When you back into your own truck with another truck.


Had an employee do that a few years ago. The truck that was hit still has the dents in it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Would a video help?


I would have to see verifiable evidence that the video was real.


----------

